# Royce Gracie Tests Positive For 'Roids.



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Breaking News: Gracie Fails Drug Test, Suspended

*Mixed martial arts legend Royce Gracie (Pictures), best known as the slender gi-wearing Brazilian who twisted oversized competitors into knots during the early days of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, tested positive for traces of Nandrolone, a commonly used anabolic steroid, following his decision win over Kazushi Sakuraba (Pictures), June 2 in Los Angeles, the California State Athletic Commission revealed Thursday. 

Gracie (14-3-0) has been suspended from June 2, 2007 through May 30, 2008, and is fined $2,500, the maximum penalty by the CSAC. The 40-year-old member of the legendary fighting family has until July 13 to appeal the suspension to the CSAC. 

Calls to Gracie's representatives were not immediately returned.*

Good lord, the trainwreck continues.

Discuss.


----------



## Split (Sep 28, 2006)

Ok i feel like puking really..

I never liked Royce Gracie(in fact the only one i respect is Renzo(and Helio..) in the Gracies), but cmon, i cant beleive he would do that..

UFC should remove him from hall of fame.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

man this is pretty fucked up and as far as the UFC goes if they keep Royce around after he's has been caught cheating and they keep acting like Frank Shamrock never exisited thats real shitty.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Roids Gracie...Lol, sorry I couldn't resist. Seriously though, this sucks.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

retirement plan?


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

i laughed when i first saw this, i dislike him even more now

this kinda pisses me off, there going to let royce keep his win after this but they take diaz's away cuz of pot, this shit pisses me off


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

well now it makes sense, he was more active then usual and he did look a little more built too. i was like woah royce really in shape haha. i never really liked him anyways or any of the gracies. they all cant handle todays competition bc all they know is bjj. except for renzo of course, hes the only one who is well rounded. hes the only one that i like actually.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

ahahah this is funny...but it shouldnt effect his UFC Hall of Fame status, it was in K-1


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Fang said:


> Roids Gracie.


I laughed. 

My take on this: I don't like Royce, never have liked Royce, and this makes me dislike the guy even more. He cheated in a fight that wasn't even relevant. Amazing.


----------



## DAMURDOC (May 27, 2007)

Fang said:


> Roids Gracie...Lol, sorry I couldn't resist. Seriously though, this sucks.


Hahahaha I'm beggining to like this forum alot.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

Royce, Royce Royce....sorta, kinda liked you back in the day...now you're washed up fighting a beaten down Sakuraba and you still fell so insecure that he's the Gracie Hunter, that you're reduced to roids....
*sighs*
Anyways kinda disappointing to hear a legend is on roids. Now i think i've lost respect for the guy. That fight was supposed to be a war. It wasn't. It was supposed to be fought with Pride and honor not cheating.

SO yea, i wonder if Sakuraba will be tested positive for weed lol.


----------



## ozz525 (Oct 5, 2006)

That shows u anyone can juice these days. I never really liked Royce I obiouslly really respected him how could u not, but now I have lost a ton of respect for him


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

What the hell.... this event just gets worse by the day. Did they test Lesner/Kim? I ask because I saw some results listed of who passed their tests and it didn't list Lesner or Kim or a couple other dudes. I'm not saying they're on anything, but I'd like to see the complete set... lol. 


That's just sad. If you're going to do 'roids, at least get something out of them. Royce had barely any muscle. Maybe it was for an injury? ehh, who knows. 

Unless he has a really damn good reason for using them, the UFC should yank him from the HOF.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*The UFC is not going to remove him from the HOF because it happened in K-1 and the UFC doesn't care what happens in other organizations, as if they didn't exist.

Royce using roids is crazy. At first I thought this was the UFC Smacktalk section but it's not. He probably used the roids because he was fighting the 'Gracie Killer'.*


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

Kameleon said:


> *The UFC is not going to remove him from the HOF because it happened in K-1 and the UFC doesn't care what happens in other organizations, as if they didn't exist.
> 
> Royce using roids is crazy. At first I thought this was the UFC Smacktalk section but it's not. He probably used the roids because he was fighting the 'Gracie Killer'.*


Maybe... but what did he get from them? I mean, he had barely any muscle. My old dad has more muscle and I'm sure works out 1/100 as much. 

Sometimes they use steroids to heal injuries. 

I'll wait to hear his press release because there will be one. He's a legend. Hopefully he's got a halfway believable reason. If not, he better man up and just say he freaked. Otherwise, he'll never be remembered the same.


----------



## DaddyThunda (Oct 14, 2006)

Damone said:


> Breaking News: Gracie Fails Drug Test, Suspended
> 
> *Mixed martial arts legend Royce Gracie (Pictures), best known as the slender gi-wearing Brazilian who twisted oversized competitors into knots during the early days of the Ultimate Fighting Championship, tested positive for traces of Nandrolone, a commonly used anabolic steroid, following his decision win over Kazushi Sakuraba (Pictures), June 2 in Los Angeles, the California State Athletic Commission revealed Thursday.
> 
> ...


WTF:thumbsdown:


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

SnakePit said:


> Royce had barely any muscle. Maybe it was for an injury? ehh, who knows.


well he did look a little more built/rippsed than usual. but thats my opinion i guess


----------



## SnakePit (Mar 4, 2007)

TKOSPIKE said:


> SnakePit said:
> 
> 
> > Royce had barely any muscle. Maybe it was for an injury? ehh, who knows.
> ...


He could've hit weights instead of bodyweight works it looks like he does. 

Looking at a picture on this article, he's got a snake on his arm. 
MMA WEEKLY - Your #1 Source for Daily MMA News, Interviews, Multimedia, and More

Here is good news! 

The following fighters tested negative for all banned substances at K-1 Dynamite: Bernard Ackah, Jake Shields, Ido Pariente, Jonathan Wiezorek, Gesias "JZ" Cavalcante, Nam Phan, Katsuhiko Nagata, Isaiah Hill, Hideo Tokoro, Brad Pickett, Siala "Mighty Mo" Siliga, Ruben "Warpath" Villarreal, Dong Sik Yoon, Melvin Manhoef, Kazushi Sakuraba, Min Soo Kim, and Brock Lesnar.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Fang said:


> Roids Gracie...Lol, sorry I couldn't resist. Seriously though, this sucks.


The only problem with your joke is that his name is pronounced with the R sounding like an H. "HOYCE" not "ROYCE", so it would mean "HOIDS" Gracie. 

I applaud the effort though, I did laugh lol :thumbsup: REP'D.


----------



## sworddemon (Feb 4, 2007)

Royce Disgracie.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

Why did e have to go and do something like that? After all he's done for the sport, this is how he represents it.


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

OK before I tell you guys this I wanna say I personally think he intentionally took them and I personally never liked Royce too much and I think this is a disgrace BUT...I gotta give some counter arguement to this discussion. 

Nandrolone is notorious for giving false positives. Nandrolone is a chemical your body produces by itself. The tests look for higher than average levels of this. This is one of the most controversial topics in testing nowadays. A lot of Olympians falsely test positive for Nandrolone. You can test positive for Nandrolone simply by eating a decent sized steak within a day of the testing. There are some other things that contribute to false positives but I am not in the mood to do research on this topic again. 

The reason I know all this is because I was looking for an excuse last year for one of my favorite athletes, Shawne Merriman, when he tested positive for Nandrolone last season. He said he didn't intentionally do it and he's a really nice guy off the field does charity work all the time and is just a good guy overall so I personally believe him that he didn't intentionally do it. So I did some research on that Nandrolone and found out it is notorious for giving false positives.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

sworddemon said:


> Royce Disgracie.


:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

sworddemon said:


> Royce Disgracie.


Good but i like Roids (Hoids) Gracie better


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

WouldLuv2FightU said:


> OK before I tell you guys this I wanna say I personally think he intentionally took them and I personally never liked Royce too much and I think this is a disgrace BUT...I gotta give some counter arguement to this discussion.
> 
> Nandrolone is notorious for giving false positives. Nandrolone is a chemical your body produces by itself. The tests look for higher than average levels of this. This is one of the most controversial topics in testing nowadays. A lot of Olympians falsely test positive for Nandrolone. You can test positive for Nandrolone simply by eating a decent sized steak within a day of the testing. There are some other things that contribute to false positives but I am not in the mood to do research on this topic again.
> 
> The reason I know all this is because I was looking for an excuse last year for one of my favorite athletes, Shawne Merriman, when he tested positive for Nandrolone last season. He said he didn't intentionally do it and he's a really nice guy off the field does charity work all the time and is just a good guy overall so I personally believe him that he didn't intentionally do it. So I did some research on that Nandrolone and found out it is notorious for giving false positives.


Good post, WL2FU.


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

From wiki:

Nandrolone use is indirectly detectable in urine tests by testing for the presence of 19-norandrosterone, a metabolite of this molecule. The International Olympic Committee has set a limit of 2 ng per ml of urine as the upper limit, beyond which an athlete is suspected of doping.

Urine analysis as a method of detecting nandrolone abuse has recently become somewhat controversial, following studies by the University of Aberdeen showing that the metabolite product can also show up in urine in quantities above the upper limit from a combination of high-protein diets utilising the legal nutritional supplement creatine and hard cardiovascular exercise. The reason for this unexpected result has not been determined. Another possible (though unlikely) reason for a false positive result is the consumption of beef from cattle treated with steroids including nandrolone (used in overturning the verdict against the bobsleigh racer, Lenny Paul). Heavy consumption of the essential amino acid lysine (as indicated in the treatment of cold sores) has also shown false positives in some and was cited by American Shotputter C.J. Hunter as the reason for his positive test. A final possible cause of incorrect urine test results is the presence of metabolites from other anabolic steroids. As a result of the numerous overturned verdicts, the testing procedure was reviewed by UK Sport [1] in 2000.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

I use to like Royce Gracie a lot but now I've lost all the respect I've ever had for the guy.

He just tarnished his entire family name by doing that, and it's amusing that he was trying to defend their honor since Kazushi Sakuraba practically beat them all.

Anyways, Royce is :bye02: in my books.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Holy f*cking hell.

Somebody hold me...


----------



## Slamnbam88 (Oct 23, 2006)

oh how the mighty have fallen


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Goddammnt Royce its bad enought yu cant really fight any more now you go and to this..


----------



## B-Real (Oct 1, 2006)

I don't need to say this but I will. Steroids killed my dad and my dad will always be my hero. Royce is still and will always be a legend in my eyes.


----------



## Judoka (Feb 23, 2007)

Fang said:


> Roids Gracie...Lol, sorry I couldn't resist. Seriously though, this sucks.


It is pronounced Hoids Gracie.

This is a big shock and a big dint in what many people will think of BJJ in general.

Although Royce has tested positive now does not do anything to what he has already accomplished.

I think he took them because he is getting but still wants to represent the Gracie name and win so he took some "help" but Royce is still a legend but this does not add to hes status as a legend.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

I've always said that more people use the gas than most people think. It's so widely available now, even in legal forms. Which can still be just as effective if not more effective than some of the compounds that have been around for awhile. In any sport, when the competition gets so good, people will cheat. And after time, its looked upon as normal in competitors eyes. Think about it, to compete today with the top athletes in the world.......you almost gotta use something.


----------



## sirdilznik (Nov 21, 2006)

The sad part is that even with the roids he still only just barely, and not very convincingly, beat a severely broken down Sakuraba.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

I hate to burst everyones' bubbles but steroids are more the rule than the exception in any sport. After the beating he took at the hands of the overmuscled Hughes, I am not in the least bit surprised to hear this. I applaud the guys who get off the stuff *but in my eyes if you have ever done a steroid in your life you cheated and do not deserve to compete in professional sports*. Sadly, I am in the minority for the most part probably, but I feel it needed to be said.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> I hate to burst everyones' bubbles but steroids are more the rule than the exception in any sport. After the beating he took at the hands of the overmuscled Hughes, I am not in the least bit surprised to hear this. I applaud the guys who get off the stuff *but in my eyes if you have ever done a steroid in your life you cheated and do not deserve to compete in professional sports*. Sadly, I am in the minority for the most part probably, but I feel it needed to be said.


God you are cool. And awesome.

Anyway, I just don't seehow this could have happened, I mean steroids Royce? Have some honour.
Anyway, like someone said it doesn't take away from what he accoplished before.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> God you are cool. And awesome.



Thanks! :thumb02: 

I agree it doesn't take anything away from what Royce did as a younger man, when he obviously wasn't on steroids, but I feel if you need to or did take steroids you should not be paid to perform an athletic profession because you cheated.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

It just doesn't feel right. BJJ is supposed to be the thinking, smaller mans fighting system used to outskill bigger hulking musclebound opponents.
Iknow steroids aren't necessarily aboutbeing massively muscular or anything, but Gracie and steroids, I never though I'd hear it in the samesentence.


----------



## The 23 Enigma (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow. That's nuts. Royce always talks about competition, and the love for the sport.

And he pulls this shit. What a hypocrat.

The question is, though.... Will it be changed to a No contest?


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't know if they have or not, but they should change the decision win to a no contest. If he took steroids, he doesn't deserve a win over Sakuraba.
I always knew Gracie was a prick, but I had respect for him, for what he did to put MMA on the international stage. And now he gets caught for roids. I honestly thought he'd be smarter than that. Should I be outraged that he would cheat, or just baffled by his stupidity. Maybe some of both...
Give me Renzo any day. That guy's a class act.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Renzo gave his thoughts on this situation on Tagg Radio today. Renzo was incredibly honest, and said that Royce cheated, and that he doesn't like what he has done. Renzo pulled no punches, and comes off as the coolest guy ever. Renzo has always been my favorite Gracie.

Here's the link..

http://www.taggradio.com/archives/20070615.mp3

Tagg's the only MMA radio show I can listen to.


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Now way.. really? I never saw that coming..


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

Im a little confused.... Royce tests for roids and still gets the win, yet my man Nick gets caught with some tree in his system and he gets a no decision... sorry but something is fucked up about that. Perhaps I dont know the whole story, but from what I can gather it seems to be a little nut huggin.


Is there really that much hatred for marijuana by law makers that it leaks into NSAC and CSAC where they feel Marijuana impacts a fighter more than roids. Come on!


As for the hall of fame, It would be a insult to remove him because he test now, but then again did they test back in UFC 1,2 and 3? If not, then I may have to agree with removing him, if they did and he was clean then I would allow him to remain. Either way its sad this happened to Royce, he shouldva known better. Respect is slowly going out the window for him.


----------



## CLG (Mar 27, 2007)

I never realized that so many people disliked Royce.


----------



## Jsapata (Feb 4, 2007)

Forgive my ignorance, somebody educate me...Are steroids illegal in all MMA organizations? 

If they are not, shouldn't they be?

I am not going to rush to judgement, I am going to wait for the final decision (assuming it has not already been handed down). Obviously if he cheated it would be a disappointment for MMA fans.


----------



## TKOSPIKE (Jul 7, 2006)

vandalian said:


> I don't know if they have or not, but they should change the decision win to a no contest. If he took steroids, he doesn't deserve a win over Sakuraba.
> I always knew Gracie was a prick, but I had respect for him, for what he did to put MMA on the international stage. And now he gets caught for roids. I honestly thought he'd be smarter than that. Should I be outraged that he would cheat, or just baffled by his stupidity. Maybe some of both...
> Give me Renzo any day. That guy's a class act.


yeah i agree, if i was the sakuraba i would be pissed. even tho im already pissed myself. i never really liked royce or any of the gracies anyways. i do give him respect for what he did for the sport but other than that hes cocky and think hes the shit when hes not. none of the gracies no anything except for renzo. he seems to be the smartest gracie for knowing to be well rounded this day and age in the sport and is well rounded. they should make this a no contest like they did with the diaz/gomi fight and i dont think royce deserves another chance at saku. If they do change it to a no contest then saku will still have a 4-0 record against the gracies. but if they do give royce another shot and saku then he better not **** around with him this time and give royce a good beating. btw sorry for this long post. lol


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SupremeTapout said:


> Im a little confused.... Royce tests for roids and still gets the win, yet my man Nick gets caught with some tree in his system and he gets a no decision... sorry but something is fucked up about that. Perhaps I dont know the whole story, but from what I can gather it seems to be a little nut huggin.
> 
> 
> Is there really that much hatred for marijuana by law makers that it leaks into NSAC and CSAC where they feel Marijuana impacts a fighter more than roids. Come on!


 Different commissions have different policies. The 'no contest' came from the Nevada commission, which has a no tolerance policy for banned substances. The California commission rules on a case by case basis, which is where Gracie tested positive. Also, we don't know that Gracie's win won't be overturned at some point, since Gracie still has time to formally respond to the charges.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Different commissions have different policies. The 'no contest' came from the Nevada commission, which has a no tolerance policy for banned substances. The California commission rules on a case by case basis, which is where Gracie tested positive. Also, we don't know that Gracie's win won't be overturned at some point, since Gracie still has time to formally respond to the charges.


I know... I was just pointing out the fact they did overturn Nicks and until they do overturn Royce's (on the grounds he did infact test positive, there should be 2 samples) I think its unjust and unfair no matter what state or commission is over seeing it. Thats just how I feel about it.


----------



## Uchi (Oct 15, 2006)

well...royce denied using roids.


----------



## Deadpool (Dec 14, 2006)

Okay i'm just really confused. Could someone please show me some other threads where people have trashed Royce Gracie?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SupremeTapout said:


> I know... I was just pointing out the fact they did overturn Nicks and until they do overturn Royce's (on the grounds he did infact test positive, there should be 2 samples) I think its unjust and unfair no matter what state or commission is over seeing it. Thats just how I feel about it.


 Feel however you want, but it has nothing to do with athletic commissions coming together to treat marijuana more harshly than steroids.


----------



## SupremeTapout (Feb 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Feel however you want, but it has nothing to do with athletic commissions coming together to treat marijuana more harshly than steroids.




OK... and you know this how?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

SupremeTapout said:


> OK... and you know this how?


 I know this the same way I know the sky is blue, by looking.


----------



## Ulio (May 31, 2007)

The following are some quotes from Royce Gracie regarding the failed drug-test from the K-1/EXC "Dynamite!! USA" show. Information comes courtesy of Sherdog.com. 

"I have never in my 14-year fighting carrier [sic] taken anything other then natural supplements and natural proteins," said Gracie, who was paid $300,000 to fight. "As such, I am shocked that anything was found in my system." 

Royce would go on in the article to say: 

"I am looking into this issue right now and will file an appeal with the CSAC," Gracie's e-mail continued. "I have been training [for] this fight since October of 2006, as initially the show was supposed to be on March 15th. Over the course of training I have taken legal supplements that are available in GNC to anyone that wants to get them. Outside of that I have never taken anything nor ever would consider taking anything." 

And finally, Royce says: 

"My good name is all I have and I do not want my fans to think that I would ever be [involved] with anything like this." 

source Sherdog


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

I dunno I kinda believe him. Especially since it was Nandrolone. It's definately not unheard of for people to falsely test positive for that substance, as I have stated before. It doesn't make sense to me for him to risk his good name for some Nandrolone which doesn't even really do much to help you out anyway. I don't know though cuz Renzo sure didn't give him the benefit of the doubt :dunno:


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

Uchi said:


> well...royce denied using roids.


Well, if he's telling the truth and that can be proven, then that's great. But if he's not, then he's a moron.
I mean, do these guys think they'll actually get away with this? Sure, you can beat the drug testers -- though it's harder all the time -- but why would these idiots even try? Do they think maybe the athletic commission will just forget to test that day?
Look how many positives lately -- Alves, Belfort, Bonnar, Morton, Randleman and his fake pee, now Royce! What makes them keep trying? Are they just stupid, or is everyone juicing and they just have the misfortune of being caught?


----------



## AstroBouncer (Jan 4, 2007)

I hope he provides a list I wouldnt mind buying some GNC products if they have Nandrolone in them!


----------

